# JLCooper Fadermaster Pro Setup HELP



## Mizar (Apr 17, 2019)

Hey all,

So, I just recently received my new Fadermaster Pro in the post. The hardware and faders feel great and I'm excited to start using it, but I have one small issue: Kontakt, Logic and Cubase don't seem to recognize the device. It's not just that it's not receiving CC input, but the device isn't even showing up on my computer. (iMac 2019 model)

I am using a Roland UM-One-MK2 to plug the fadermaster to my PC and I installed the software from JLCooper website, but no bueno.

I've never really dealt with this before, so any help appreciated. I know quite a few of you on this forum use this device with Mac and Windows, am I missing some piece of hardware/Software?

Thanks


----------



## rogp (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi Mizar,

I’m using a fadermaster pro with Reaper and a Mac Mini. The faders have to be programmed to output the required CC messages to Kontakt, eg Spitfire Audio’s Albion One. Tried with Logic and that was ok too. 

The user guide is a bit opaque in my opinion, and needs reading a few times to get the gist of how to program the faders. There is an Fadermaster app for the Mac, but I couldn’t get my head around that! More than a bit opaque, IMO. 

Things will probably be a bit different for Windows.

Roger


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Apr 20, 2019)

Have you tried the Omni channel on Kontakt? Mine was set on that output by default.


----------

